# Cleaning services in Cairo



## cairo tiger

I'd like to get a cleaner to come and clean my apartment in Zamalek, but my housemate (who has lived in Cairo a lot longer) thinks it's a bad idea because he doesn't trust them and wouldn't let them in.

What do you guys reckon - do you know any good, trustworthy cleaning services?


----------



## MaidenScotland

The general rule of thumb is... do not leave a maid by herself.. 

If you want a maid go to the Cathedral in Zamalek as they have a labour pool of refugees seeking work and I believe as they are registered for work at the Cathedral you will have a come back if anything goes wrong


----------



## MaidenScotland

Or saying that I have a houseboy who is always looking for extra work.


----------



## cairo tiger

Ok thanks for that - I might try and convince my housemate that we should go to the Cathedral, or yeah otherwise if your houseboy is keen (would probably just be a once off 3/4 hour job) then let me know.

Cheers


----------

